# Was tragt ihr unterm Helm gegen Schweiß?



## Brucho (26. Juli 2013)

Servus,

wie der Topic schon sagt:

Habe mir jetzt endlich ne neuen Helm gekauft - den Mavic Plasma, war von 200â¬ runter auf 90â¬ und hat in den Test gut abgechnitten, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen - gefÃ¤llt mir soweit auch gut. Leider ist das aufsaugende Polstermnaterial jedoch bei der aktuellen Hitze nur bedingt belastbar  , schnell fliesst der SchweiÃ in die Augen.

Deshalb suche ich etwas, dass man gut unter dem Helm zwecks SchweiÃaufnahme tragen kann. Mir wurde ein Multifunktions-Schlauch-Tuch bzw Kopftuch empfohlen, z.b. so ein hier:

http://www.had-land.de/HAD-Solid-Colors---2.html

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Multifunktionstuch-Solid-black-eyes-HA5895-021/dp/B000XYOVM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374813550&sr=8-1&keywords=had"]HAD Uni Multifunktionstuch Solid, black eyes, One size, HA5895-021: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Hat jemand mit sowas Erfahrung ? Was tragt ihr gegen SchweiÃ im Sommer unterm Helm, was empfehlt ihr ?
Selbstredend wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich am wichtigsten, dass es den SchweiÃ zwar aufnimmt /hemmt, aber man sich dann damit nicht gleichzeitig zu Tode schwitzt..

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## Matschgo (26. Juli 2013)

ich hab 3 von [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Berkner-Bandana-Kopftuch-verschiedenen-Farben/dp/B008CPNHU0/ref=sr_1_11?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1374816724&sr=1-11&keywords=bandana"]diesen[/ame] Bandanas... seitdem kein Schweiß mehr in den Augen... dafür im Genick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (26. Juli 2013)

schau doch einfach hier rein

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351975


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. Juli 2013)

Ich hab kein Problem mit dem Schweiß - solange ich unterwegs bei einer Pause den Helm (Scott Watu) nicht abnehme...


----------



## Brucho (26. Juli 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> ich hab 3 von diesen Bandanas... seitdem kein Schweiß mehr in den Augen... dafür im Genick



ah ok. wie ist es denn dort bzgl hitzestau ?



zett78 schrieb:


> schau doch einfach hier rein
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351975




danke, den fred hatte ich gar nicht gefunden - werd da mal stöbern...


----------



## Scholty (26. Juli 2013)

Im Sommer mit Bandanas von Shimano. Saugt super den Schweiß auf und trocknet auch sehr schnell.


----------



## diodato (26. Juli 2013)

Wo gab/gibt es den Mavic Plasma für 90.-?


----------



## Applebee (26. Juli 2013)

diodato schrieb:


> Wo gab/gibt es den Mavic Plasma für 90.-?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren!!

gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## norman68 (27. Juli 2013)

diodato schrieb:


> Wo gab/gibt es den Mavic Plasma für 90.-?



Also für 94.- gibt es den in mehreren Onlineshops wenn man da mal die Googlesuche ausprobiert.


----------



## Tifftoff (27. Juli 2013)

Ich habe das gore running wear stirnband air

ich habs aufgrund der guten [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004LKSMCS/ref=ox_ya_os_product"]amazon[/ame] bewertungen gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Juli 2013)

Scholty schrieb:


> Im Sommer mit Bandanas von Shimano. Saugt super den Schweiß auf und trocknet auch sehr schnell.



Dito. Keine Probleme mit Hitzestau o.ä. Letzte Woche den Test mit 5.5L Wasseraufnahme auch problemlos überstanden, heute geht's weiter.
Ohne hätte ich alle 30min meine Brille putzen dürfen, gerade wenns bergauf geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (27. Juli 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Dito. Keine Probleme mit Hitzestau o.ä. Letzte Woche den Test mit 5.5L Wasseraufnahme auch problemlos überstanden, heute geht's weiter.
> Ohne hätte ich alle 30min meine Brille putzen dürfen, gerade wenns bergauf geht.



Das Teil sieht aus wie eine Mütze. Bei 30 Grad keinen Hitzestau? Alle Achtung!


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Juli 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht aus wie eine Mütze. Bei 30 Grad keinen Hitzestau? Alle Achtung!


Atmungsaktiver Stoff, vielleicht 1-1,5mm dick.
Ich klappe bei mir auch den Nackenschutz noch um, d.h. effektiv verdopple ich sogar die Dicke. Auch da keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Matschgo (27. Juli 2013)

Wenn man mal so viel schwitzt dass man ne Bandana benötigt damit die Sauce nicht ins Auge läuft braucht man sich über einen Hitzestau keine Sorgen mehr machen bei einem belüfteten Helm weil das Teil sowieso andauernd feucht ist, trotz Dryfit-Material und die Birne dadurch stätig kühlt, viel besser wie ohne.


----------



## manne (28. Juli 2013)

Low-Budget-Minimallösung: ~3-4cm breiten Streifen von einem Geschirrspülvlies (die ganz dünne, perforierte Ausführung) abschneiden und die Enden mit Schlüppergummi zu einem Stirnband vernähen. 
Verschwindet nahezu vollständig unter'm Helm.

Seitdem ich einen Alpina Mythos habe, brauche ich das nicht mehr, nur ganz selten landet mal ein Tropfen auf der Brille. Der entscheidende Vorteil ist das umlaufende Band zur Befestigung, welches gut als "Schweißrinnstopper" wirkt und zudem im Stirnbereich auch ein bisschen Abstand zum Styropor zwecks Luftzirkulation lässt.


----------



## DJF (28. Juli 2013)

Da gibt es doch noch einen Thread zu diesem Thema....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351975


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (28. Juli 2013)

Buff und zwischendurch nass machen mit wasser-TOP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elektropuzzi (29. Juli 2013)

Ich trage unter  dem Helm Stoff Bademützen die Kosten nicht viel.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juli 2013)

sweat head


----------



## prof.66 (29. Juli 2013)

Den Sweat Head hab ich auch, funktioniert recht gut


----------



## dubbel (29. Juli 2013)

schneller fahren! 
bei genügend fahrtwind fliesst da nichts mehr.


----------



## pnebling (29. Juli 2013)

dubbel schrieb:


> schneller fahren!
> bei genügend fahrtwind fliesst da nichts mehr.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Juli 2013)

Dann mal flott den Berg hoch, zappzarapp!


----------



## mtbbee (31. Juli 2013)

Helmmütze schon gegen Bienen und Co die sich so nicht im Haar verkrallen können. Schweiß saugt das Teil ebenso recht gut auf, ist leicht und luftig


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Juli 2013)

Ahh, Schweiß ist also der Grund dafür, warum so viele Radler diese hässlichen Bandanas tragen...
(eh verständlich)

Hab mich immer gewundert...


----------



## Brucho (2. August 2013)

diodato schrieb:


> Wo gab/gibt es den Mavic Plasma für 90.-?



ich habe den bei fun-corner.de gekauft. btw nen absolut empfehlenswerter laden, tolle auswahl, toller service...


----------



## musiclust (2. August 2013)

Moin,

einfach etwas Vlies an dem Kopfband anbringen und schon sollte es nicht mehr in den Augen brennen.

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefixx (6. August 2013)

Hi,
klassische, leichte Baumwollkappen funktionieren sehr gut. Bandanas sind sicher auch eine gute Alternative. HAD oder Buff Tücher wären mir im Sommer zu warm und als Stirnband tragen sie unterm Helm zu díck auf.


----------



## Ducky (6. August 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Helmmütze schon gegen Bienen und Co die sich so nicht im Haar verkrallen können. Schweiß saugt das Teil ebenso recht gut auf, ist leicht und luftig



Manchmal frage ich mich, wo die anderen Biker hier so unterwegs sind...


----------

